# what do you think



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Small amount of water in fuel?
Air leak in the fuel system?
Old fuel pump diaphragm?
Check valve in the fuel line not working? (allowing siphoning to take place)


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck fuel/water seperator
blow out fuel line 
if a permanent tank ck overflow line for clogging


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

Ran the boat today, with nothing changed except the motor I put a 20hp yamaha on the boat to see what would happen. The motor ran good even with the 50 to 1 mixtrue.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

so now we know the problem is inside thd motor--carb is the first step ck it again---dump the bowl---then do Brett's stuff


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you use a different fuel connector? I had a bad one for my Mercury, it acted very similar. Ask MATT he almost had to tow me through the Ft. Pierce turning basin


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try some of the things mentioned


----------



## Peter2006 (Jul 23, 2009)

Check the stator and timer base wires for chafing. they move when you throttle up. Could also be a bad ground between the ignition coils and cylinder head bosses.
Didn't say what year you had so I'm thinking it's a CD Ignition not points.


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

It's a 05 johnson


----------

